# Voting Thread: Graphics Contest #63



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

The voting will end on June 30. Good luck to all of the contestants!

1. 










2. 










3. 










```
[IMG]http://i42.tinypic.com/fxgcno.png[/IMG]
```

4.


----------



## sungeun11 (Feb 18, 2009)

Great job everyone that participated!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

This was close for a while! Better get your vote cast!


----------



## KatrineA (May 6, 2009)

Did I just win? I never win anything. Unbelievable :yikes


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Yes! It's June 30, and the voting is over. Congratulations, Katrine! You're in charge of the next contest! Great job! 

You get to choose the next subject and theme.


----------

